# Shrimp + what fish?



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

been thinking about staring another planted 20H and i want to make it a shrimp and fish tank but im not quite sure what fish would work the best. been looking around online at fish profiles and most seem to "taste" anything smaller then them.

those of you that keep shrimp and fish together what have you had luck with fish type wise?

plan:
planted 20H
CO2
cherry shrimp
amano shrimp
light dosing of pfertz


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Anytime you mix fish and shrimp together there is a chance they will get eaten, exspecially the babies. I have kept Endlers with shrimp before, but even they can eat the babies if they want. The best choice in fish would be those that have small mouths.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Some of the very small rasboras...the celestial danio, dwarf cories, ottos.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I would go with MicroRasboras like Merah, Maculata, Brigittae etc.....Celestials will pick at babies occasionally.


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for the info all. gotta hit the fish store and see what they carry. dam MTS acting up again...lol


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think i remember reading that ottos are the only true shrimp safe fish


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> i think i remember reading that ottos are the only true shrimp safe fish


They are, but there are other small risk fish.

Dwarf rainbows, and feather fin rainbows are pretty low risk as well I believe.

-Andrew


----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

What about Zebra danios. Or will they pester too much.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

Danios will almost assuredly eat the fry. I've seen them chase down and eat guppy fry.

Check out some of the fish here. Frank himself assured me (through his own experience) that at least the phoenix (mera) rasboras will not eat the shrimp or fry. I plan on putting some of the phoenix rasboras and cherries together in my 2.5 gallon as soon as it gets established enough. I'll keep you posted.

Good luck,
Jared


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

is it not possible that in a tank with hight planting, the fish won;t be able to get at the baby shrimp??


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

that is kind of how i was thinking. that if i fully plant it with a grass type or some micro sword that the little baby shrimp would be able to hide out in the grass and along the gravel. but then again that doesnt mean a curious fish might not find a meal or two.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

I can't believe people haven't recommended Dwarf Livebearers (Heterandria formosa) yet. This fish has a mouth so small that it can't even eat it's own fry.










http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Heterandria_formosa.php


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

for a 125litre tank how many cherry shrimp would you recomend?
i do have fish in the tank, but it is highly planted lower-down!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

A good 30~50  that's what i did for my 20gal lol!


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

do you think that they would be able to survive with 30ppm of co2 and fish?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Small killfish are (adult) shrimp safe. In fact the shrimp clean junk of killi eggs and are seen as an asset.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

colonel mustard said:


> do you think that they would be able to survive with 30ppm of co2 and fish?


My RCS do perfectly fine with CO2 of 30+ppm. I would depend on the type of fish that you're planning to put them with as to whether they would do okay or not with fish.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Are guppies even a possibility? I am planning a planted setup with lots of java moss and quiet places for the shrimp and fish/shrimp fry to hang out. I wanted to have a small school of fancy guppies but I also would love some cherry shrimp in there.

Actually, my wife is the one pushing for guppies, I just want fish I can possibly breed. I read that enders will hunt adult shrimp. I'd be fine with fish eating the shrimp fry, but I want something that will leave the adults alone.

Also, has anyone had any problems with Corydoras feasting on adult cherry shrimp? I was thinking about getting a couple sterbai for my tank.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a community 29 gal in the living room with guppies, neons, ottos, corys, and cherry shrimp. All do well together, but the survival;l rate of the young is much less than in my shrimp only tanks because they get eaten. Believe it or not the young will hang out on the glass or lazily swim from plant to plant without a care in the world making them irresistible to even lazy guppies. At about 1 or 2 mm they are easily sucked into a small mouth, but some always make it to carry on the population.

Bill


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just don't put fish with shrimp !
Buy new tank


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

Here are the fish I have with my shrimp

Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae) – They don’t bother the shrimp at all.

Clown Killi (Pseudepiplatys annulatus) – They don’t bother shrimp either. Might be the most peaceful fish I have seen.

Otto – Great fish, great algae eater. They happily eat algae disks right next to 30 shrimp crawling all over them. OK maybe this is the most peaceful fish I have seen.

Celestial Pearl Danio (Galaxy Rasbora) – These guys get interested in the shrimp and might snatch a couple of babies but not too much of an issue.


----------

